# funny pics...post'em if you got'em



## Hanz29 (Jun 29, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2004)

LMAO!
Here is one.
[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=16768[/img2]


----------



## Hanz29 (Jun 29, 2004)

On a serious note....I was flabbergasted(sp?) when I learned the frech descended from barbarians.....who'd a thunk it


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2004)

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=14780[/img2]

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=14781[/img2]

Oh shit!  And a picture of Johnnny! 
[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=14942[/img2]


----------



## bulletproof1 (Jun 29, 2004)

*tinted windows*


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2004)




----------



## Hanz29 (Jun 29, 2004)

I have got to find more Bush pics....FUNNY!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2004)

Hanz, you need to edit that post..

Fire!!! 
[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=15176[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2004)

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=15207[/img2]


----------



## Hanz29 (Jun 29, 2004)

i just fixed it...sorry...
 that animal stuff......funny or disgusting....


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2004)

For after leg day. 



[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=15812[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2004)

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=15829[/img2]


----------



## Hanz29 (Jun 30, 2004)

I know exactly how he feels


----------



## Pepper (Jun 30, 2004)

found this one...


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jun 30, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Oh shit! And a picture of Johnnny!
> [img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=14942[/img2]


Is that "The Man Show Boy"?


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 30, 2004)

And you thought smoking was hard to quit.............


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jun 30, 2004)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> And you thought smoking was hard to quit.............


Why do you think so many "men" (the type that have zero interest in the women involved) take yoga?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jun 30, 2004)

This is why god invented condoms.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 30, 2004)

Happy snowman


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## MaxMirkin (Jun 30, 2004)

Fragrance Foul?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jun 30, 2004)

This is just......wrong.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 30, 2004)

Brrrrrrrrrrrr...............


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jun 30, 2004)

I knew it!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ALBOB (Jun 30, 2004)

Happy birthday RockGazer.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 30, 2004)

You think your day is bad?


----------



## redspy (Jun 30, 2004)

Nice tatoo


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 30, 2004)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Happy birthday RockGazer.


omg a cake with a gut removal machine on top. ouch.


----------



## redspy (Jun 30, 2004)

BastardCard


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## redspy (Jun 30, 2004)

Priceless


----------



## redspy (Jun 30, 2004)

Priceless 2


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 30, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> Priceless


This picture poses a serious question to the guys, would you?  She's there.  She's obviously ready to go.  Would you bang the hell out of her?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jun 30, 2004)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> This picture poses a serious question to the guys, would you? She's there. She's obviously ready to go. Would you bang the hell out of her?


That's just wrong man!!!!!! You have crossed the line on this one!

My answer is, obviously, yes.


----------



## redspy (Jun 30, 2004)

Try the Boob Cursor... drag the mouse across the image, you'll soon get the hang of it.

http://mirrored.flabber.nl/boob.cursor/


----------



## Chain Link (Jun 30, 2004)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> This picture poses a serious question to the guys, would you? She's there. She's obviously ready to go. Would you bang the hell out of her?


Thats such a stupid question I dont even know where to begin.. 1st off, you didnt say what our chances of getting away unseen were; 2nd, do we have a condom? 3rd, how much ya think we could get away with 'fore she wakes up..

I wouldnt be ballsy enough to do it.. but what Id do with her is nothing compared to the other shit Id do if there werent repercussions(sp).


----------



## maniclion (Jun 30, 2004)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> This picture poses a serious question to the guys, would you? She's there. She's obviously ready to go. Would you bang the hell out of her?


No, but I would take my chances and try to get her drunk friend to go down on her for a few pics.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jun 30, 2004)

Chain Link said:
			
		

> .. but what Id do with her is nothing compared to the other shit Id do if there werent repercussions(sp).


What?  You mean like taking off her skin & sewing it into an outfit, or something like that?  Cause let me tell you it's only fun in theory, when you get right down to it there are actually numerous complications with...........nevermind, I have said too much, again.  

What's that mother?  What girl?  There is no girl. Coming mother.......................


----------



## Randy (Jun 30, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> Try the Boob Cursor... drag the mouse across the image, you'll soon get the hang of it.
> 
> http://mirrored.flabber.nl/boob.cursor/


Now this one is pretty cool


----------



## Randy (Jun 30, 2004)

Is this a cat or a rat?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jun 30, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Is this a cat or a rat?


Hmmmmmmm.......hard to say.  But I bet it'll taste good either way.


----------



## Randy (Jun 30, 2004)

Think of the protein you could get here...


----------



## Randy (Jun 30, 2004)

This one's for Rock


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 30, 2004)

Rape.


----------



## Randy (Jun 30, 2004)

May have to send this cat after the chicken


----------



## Randy (Jun 30, 2004)

This man thought he would save a little on delivery charges..


----------



## Randy (Jun 30, 2004)

Does your Zebra brush with Crest?


----------



## Randy (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## Hanz29 (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## Randy (Jun 30, 2004)

Hmmmm ....Now this is an interesting idea ?


----------



## Randy (Jun 30, 2004)

But baby,  I just had one Beer.


----------



## Randy (Jun 30, 2004)

Just another day out doing a little deep sea fishing...


----------



## Arnold (Jun 30, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

>


----------



## Randy (Jun 30, 2004)

Look at the size of this Tumor


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 30, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Just another day out doing a little deep sea fishing...


i posted this in capped as "When a Marine says he's having fish for dinner he's having fish."


----------



## Randy (Jun 30, 2004)

Honey, Have you seen my blue shirt?


----------



## redspy (Jun 30, 2004)

World's tallest woman


----------



## Randy (Jun 30, 2004)

Does he call her mommy? 

And what the hell is up with the high heel shoes?  Not like she isn't tall enough already


----------



## PreMier (Jun 30, 2004)

Wow, you could go down on her without going down!


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 30, 2004)

I'm pretty sure SNOPES has proven those pics are photoshopped.  Nice to dream about those legs being wrapped around you though, eh?


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 30, 2004)

Which airline would you rather fly???


----------



## redspy (Jun 30, 2004)

Man, I miss college..


----------



## redspy (Jun 30, 2004)

I wonder if she'll make it through the airport metal detector?


----------



## redspy (Jun 30, 2004)

Sorry ladies.....


----------



## PreMier (Jun 30, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> I wonder if she'll make it through the airport metal detector?


Wow, thats nice


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 30, 2004)

I swear..................


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 30, 2004)

Snickers..........


----------



## Randy (Jun 30, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Wow, you could go down on her without going down!


Look at his head in retrospect to her "well"    I think you get the picture


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 1, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> World's tallest woman


Why is Shawn Bradley in drag?


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 1, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> Sorry ladies.....


HEY!!  I am a computer engineer!!!!   


Do I have lipstick on my teeth??


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 1, 2004)

RockGazer's fridge...............


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 1, 2004)

I need to get me a bottle of THIS stuff.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 1, 2004)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 1, 2004)

Well, it's finally happened.


----------



## Randy (Jul 1, 2004)

And you thought only the hamburgers were bad


----------



## Shae (Jul 1, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Look at the size of this Tumor


"I'm dead sexy?" More like , "GET IN MAH BELLY!"


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 1, 2004)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> RockGazer's fridge...............


 no that Bobbit guy's fridge silly.


----------



## redspy (Jul 1, 2004)




----------



## supertech (Jul 1, 2004)




----------



## redspy (Jul 1, 2004)

supertech said:
			
		

>


 The site I linked to changed the pics to banners.  I've deleted the posts.


----------



## cappo5150 (Jul 1, 2004)

Self explanatory


----------



## Hanz29 (Jul 1, 2004)

I like bush, but that's funny


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 4, 2004)

Here's a cold one for all you guys partying today.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 6, 2004)




----------



## Burner02 (Jul 7, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Wow, you could go down on her without going down!


that's my bud, Pre!
Always thinking practical!


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 7, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>


Wow, talk about an ice-job!!!


----------



## Shae (Jul 7, 2004)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Wow, talk about an ice-job!!!


Yeah, no shit!


----------



## Jo-Anna (Jul 7, 2004)

Some people would get offended with that one


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 7, 2004)

Jo-Anna said:
			
		

> Some people would get offended with that one


Yeah, but you're not one of those people, right?


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)




----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Damn..even the bowling balls are lookin 




http://www.ecgnetwork.com/forums/attachment.php?postid=128749


----------



## Jo-Anna (Jul 7, 2004)

Hi ya Randy... it's been a while!  How are you?


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Say no to Bonzi Buddy


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)




----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

For mother-in-laws only


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Honey, we're having mexican food tonight


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

OUCH!


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Is this a Hippos idea of foreplay under water?


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

When they announce "Clear the Runway!"  They mean it.


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Is this how you copy your files?


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

All wildcats, please get suited up... football season begins today


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 7, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Is this a Rhino's idea of foreplay under water?


Not rhinos, but close.


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

How about hippos   whoops


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 7, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 7, 2004)




----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

hmmmm is this a scanner?  Well scan this...


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Go away little girl, can't you see we're busy?


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Now this is bullshit...you got me right in the ass


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

I know that family genes can be very powerful, but this is ridiculous...


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Children in America are taught to stand up for themselves


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Cracks on an aircraft can be very dangerous


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Damn..Now this is some serious monkey business


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Now this sends a strong message


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Hmmmmm yet another message..


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 7, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Damn..Now this is some serious monkey business


LOL  That is some sick shit.


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 7, 2004)

I think its hysterical!!  LUCKY MONKEY!!


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Jo-Anna said:
			
		

> Hi ya Randy... it's been a while! How are you?


Hi joanna.....How are you?  Sorry about the delayed response. Your message seemed to have been lost in the thread.


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I think its hysterical!! LUCKY MONKEY!!


  Hi Sapphire... I'm glad you seen that. I was thinking of you when I posted it.   Now wait  That didn't sound right did it? 
No, what I meant was the time you told me you were making mad monkey love or something like that...this picture reminded me of when you said that .


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Garfield can have fun too


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Now this sends a strong message


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

If only you could look this good


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 7, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Now this sends a strong message


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Did you get your prescription eye glasses yet dear?  
I'm over here....


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

What's worse...shark attack or this?


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Can you spot the Virtual game emulation?...


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Now this is just wrong


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Ironeagle to base,  I now have Bin Laden in my sights...


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Anyone want to play wheel of fortune?


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Now there are always subtle ways to ask for what you need


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)




----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

I just get paid to paint the lines...


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 7, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

>


Why is "Fudge Distributer" such an embarassing job title?


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Another example of what happens when you drive while talking on your cell phone....  Well at least this lady thinks it's funny.


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Hey Rock, can you hit the tool between his legs ?


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Hmmmm can this be a new event "Midget Toughmen?"


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

For some reason,  I think I will use Crest instead


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

How does this man eat?  I think his beard swallowed his mouth


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Leroy,  I think you really made em mad this time.
I told you not to tease the fish.


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Full face helmets do have their advantages  
haha though, at least I didn't get a bug up my nose.


----------



## Shae (Jul 7, 2004)

Randy, u friggin rule dude!! The pics are hi-fuckin-larious!


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Why is "Fudge Distributer" such an embarassing job title?


You're kidding right ?


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Shae said:
			
		

> Randy, u friggin rule dude!! The pics are hi-fuckin-larious!


Why thank you Shae, I'm happy you're enjoying the pics


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Thank God for technology...


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

This mouse is no dummy... Now where did he get that helmet though


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Now this is not the message I would send If I liked to drink and drive


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Hmmmmm I wonder who drives this car


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Thank you Motorola.. another fine example of cell phones while driving .
The ironic thing here is that this lady was calling the police


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Here in California our police force uses boats...
But in the Netherlands, they seem to have found more suitable method.
Could this be a new police submarine


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 7, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Hi Sapphire... I'm glad you seen that. I was thinking of you when I posted it. Now wait  That didn't sound right did it?
> No, what I meant was the time you told me you were making mad monkey love or something like that...this picture reminded me of when you said that .


  crazy hot monkey sex!!  BEST KIND!!


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> crazy hot monkey sex!! BEST KIND!!


 
Are you talking to me?


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Is this how the airforce spends their days off?


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

anyone see a deer?


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 7, 2004)

Damnit Randy, YOU SUCK!!!  All I can see are little red x's where your photos are supposed to be.  Come on..........SHARE!!!


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Now here is the latest method for pursuing speeders... This is in current test stages, but proven to be very effective....  You don't want to fall victim to this.


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Damnit Randy, YOU SUCK!!! All I can see are little red x's where your photos are supposed to be. Come on..........SHARE!!!


Albob,  you need to leave the XT computer and move up to the Pentium Series    The pictures are all visible on my end my friend


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Now I think this carwash is one I want to stay away from


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Now this is an idea when you're having problems with your horn


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Here is yet another effective method of speed control 
Another victim falls prey to this speed trap


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Don't even ask


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 7, 2004)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Damnit Randy, YOU SUCK!!! All I can see are little red x's where your photos are supposed to be. Come on..........SHARE!!!


 
most times if you get a red x you can right click on the box, choose properties, copy the pics address, paste it in your address bar n hit go. n there it is.


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Hear no evil, see no evil


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

With this new forum software it is advised to use Explorer 6. I've been hearing other peoples problems with those running earlier versions... Make sure you're running the current version Albob. If you are then you probably have a graphic setting out of wack in your browser....  Also clearing out the browser files and cookies sometimes does wonders too


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Now if the olympics was like this, I would join.


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Now why didn't they have this when I was a kid


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

I just got back from the snow and made this for ROCK...


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Now I can use some of this...


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Even our own parcel services are at war


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

There are many advantages to wearing a cup in sports...


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

I'm going to get that mouse if it's the last thing I do


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Rocks Hood ornament


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

What the hell else is there to do out here?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 7, 2004)

keep the funny coming this thread has made me laugh all day.


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Rock...when we say dress the turkey we don't mean....


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Guys...would you stop if you were driving by and seen this 
Damn, you don't even need a jack with those babies


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

This is what you call killing the pastries


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Even kitties appreciate rock n' roll


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Now wait a minute... there is something wrong with this picture..


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Hmmmmm


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Whoops....  I thought I saw my ex wife on the runway


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Say no to crack
And you thought spackle only had one use.



A


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)




----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

This is for Albob


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Don't think this one would fly here in California (darnit)


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Hey Tiny, look we have a fan club.


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Hmmm   There is something definately wrong here...


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Is this how you lock the car in the hood?


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Anyone see a resemblance here?


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Another dedication to ROCK


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Not anymore


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Don't try this at home


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

I want a kitty like this


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Hmmmm this is interesting...


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

What is this sport?


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Now this is tempting..


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 7, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> most times if you get a red x you can right click on the box, choose properties, copy the pics address, paste it in your address bar n hit go. n there it is.


Thanks RG, it worked.......................sort of.  By doing that I found out why I can't see most of Randy's pictures, they're from a site that's filtered by my server.  The category is "games".    OK Randy, quite linking and start uploading the damn pics so I can see them.


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Sorry Albob.... You have to remember... I am the Link Master


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 7, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Sorry Albob.... You have to remember... I am the Link Master


Lazy bastard.


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Here's another one for ROCKY


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Is that Balla under there?


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 7, 2004)

randy you are sooo funnY!


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> randy you are sooo funnY!


Thanks my sweet


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 7, 2004)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Thanks RG, it worked.......................sort of. By doing that I found out why I can't see most of Randy's pictures, they're from a site that's filtered by my server. The category is "games".  OK Randy, quite linking and start uploading the damn pics so I can see them.


can you try coming on with a different browser?


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> can you try coming on with a different browser?


He found the problem Rocky... It was not with the browser apparantly, but with his companies server blocking the photos at the site I was linking to them from.
Damn computer security these days


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 7, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 7, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 7, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 7, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 7, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 7, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 7, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 7, 2004)

This one has got to be my favorite.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 7, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 7, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 7, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 7, 2004)




----------



## Shae (Jul 7, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> I want a kitty like this


I have to say this......MEOW!


----------



## Velvet (Jul 8, 2004)

Priceless


----------



## Randy (Jul 8, 2004)

Now this is not exactly the pussy that I wanted to see  
God dammit...can you move your head ... <Here kitty kitty>



			
				Randy said:
			
		

> I want a kitty like this


----------



## Randy (Jul 22, 2004)

Bush or Kerry


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 22, 2004)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=34295

gee this looks familiar


----------



## Randy (Jul 22, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=34295
> 
> gee this looks familiar



Sorry Rock, let me pin an award on your chest for posting it first 
I didn't have time to analyze all your posts today


----------



## PreMier (Jul 22, 2004)

Both you are WAY behind the times 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=34049


----------



## PreMier (Jul 22, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Boy you people need to get laid or something



Will you send your GF over to help me with this?  Haha


----------



## Randy (Jul 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Will you send your GF over to help me with this?  Haha



PreMier... Where did you get such class,  "Your mother?"


----------



## PreMier (Jul 22, 2004)

Ouch... Burning...


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 22, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Sorry Rock, let me pin an award on your chest for posting it first
> I didn't have time to analyze all your posts today


no prob it's freaking hilarious it should be posted all over haha


----------



## gr81 (Jul 22, 2004)

> PreMier... Where did you get such class, "Your mother?"




whoa whoa whoa!! I gotta step in here cuz Ps my dogg.. how you goin talk about his mama like that?! thats some fucked up shit dude.... I mean Cmon Randy, at least he doesn't behave like he was raised by the guys from Queer eye!!! ha ha


----------



## Randy (Jul 22, 2004)

Just for GR


----------



## Randy (Jul 22, 2004)

Anyone for Opera


----------



## Randy (Jul 22, 2004)

Baby Cowboys


----------



## Randy (Jul 22, 2004)

Wasn't Me!


----------



## Randy (Jul 22, 2004)

Dough Boy just for GR


----------



## Randy (Jul 22, 2004)

Baby JBO by popular demand


----------



## Randy (Jul 22, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> whoa whoa whoa!! I gotta step in here cuz Ps my dogg.. how you goin talk about his mama like that?! thats some fucked up shit dude.... I mean Cmon Randy, at least he doesn't behave like he was raised by the guys from Queer eye!!! ha ha



I don't know what the hell Queer eye is, but if that is where you been raised GR, that clears up a lot about you  

But I guess to each their own..


----------



## gr81 (Jul 22, 2004)

> I don't know what the hell Queer eye is,



yeah, ya know _denile_ is not just a river in egypt my friend.. lol. seriously man, everyone knows that your gay randy, not that theres anything wrong with that.. ha ha ha


----------



## Randy (Jul 22, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> yeah, ya know _denile_ is not just a river in egypt my friend.. lol. seriously man, everyone knows that your gay randy, not that theres anything wrong with that.. ha ha ha



I know that you wish I was gay GR, but I'm affraid I have to burst your bubble   Honestly, I couldn't be any farther from being gay...

Now how old did you say you were GR? ..   Judging by your responses, I would have to guess in the teens.  Since Premier is your dogg, you must be the same age...


----------



## PreMier (Jul 22, 2004)

Better to be in the teens than my mid 50's


----------



## Randy (Jul 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Better to be in the teens than my mid 50's



Leave your Dad out of this Premier


----------



## PreMier (Jul 22, 2004)

Im talkin about you man... Boy oh boy you're dense


----------



## Randy (Jul 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im talkin about you man... Boy oh boy you're dense



Premier...

I used to think you were pretty kewl...
Now I think your a major prick.    

Feel free to post your childish remarks... Me,  the next time I post here it will be to post a funny pic like this thread is intended for.


----------



## gr81 (Jul 22, 2004)

> I know that you wish I was gay GR, but I'm affraid I have to burst your bubble  Honestly, I couldn't be any farther from being gay...



well then, what a comeback, we are all immediately convinced for gods sake! just go back and look at how many of your posts have been in some way, shape, or form have been little dancing singing things. Cmon man, you are so deep in the closet your finding skeletons. Non one can use that many smilies and claim to have seen a vagina. give it up. we all know it


----------



## PreMier (Jul 22, 2004)

You think im a major prick because you insult my mother.  Ok man.


----------



## Randy (Jul 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You think im a major prick because you insult my mother.  Ok man.



Come on Premier, you can do better than that.   My mother comment was made after you made an insulting comment about my girlfriend.  Don't try to turn the tables now.  But you go ahead and make excuses.   

I think your a prick not just from your comments here, but comments you've made to others for some time now.   I'm not here to psychoanalyze you, but I know that you appeared to be much different way back when.  Then all of a sudden you started lashing out at people and acted like a completely different person.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 22, 2004)

All this stemming from you telling me to get laid. ha ha ha...

Comments i've made to others?  Please specify, other than johnnny ofcourse.  I really would like to know.


----------



## Randy (Jul 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> All this stemming from you telling me to get laid. ha ha ha...
> 
> Comments i've made to others?  Please specify, other than johnnny ofcourse.  I really would like to know.



No, all this from sticking your nose into something that really was none of your business to begin with.  So I posted a duplicate or outdated comedy strip... Who the hell cares.  Rock had already stated that it was a duplicate... So you had to come in and put in your 2 cents as well...  Was that really necessary PreMier? ...  

As for the comment about getting laid, it was obviously a joke and not directed to you specifically.  

And for your comments to others... well, if you're not aware of them then you better go back and over see your own posts..  I don't have the time for that myself.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 22, 2004)

I was just stating that Rocks was a duplicate.  So I can put my 2 cents in if I feel.  Plus its a public forum man.

Yea, there are NO comments to others.  Thats my point.  Your full of shit man.


----------



## gr81 (Jul 22, 2004)

Randy is just a clown and thats all there is to that. if you don't like others responding to your threads randomly, maybe a public forum is not for you.  now we will let you and Johnnny get to the ensuing gay sex that is obviously ineveitable.


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 23, 2004)

Ok guys... no fighting.  Geez, and they say WOMEN are sensitive!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 23, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Geez, and they say WOMEN are *over*sensitive!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 23, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

>


----------



## Jarhed (Jul 23, 2004)

Elmo rocks!


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 23, 2004)

you guys are usually so nice it feels like this is happening


----------



## Jarhed (Jul 23, 2004)




----------



## Jarhed (Jul 23, 2004)

Here's one that you can print out and use when that "idiot" parks too close to you...   

http://images.lamer.net/lot-hog.gif


----------



## Jarhed (Jul 23, 2004)

What would Jesus do???   CLICK HERE


----------



## Randy (Jul 23, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> Randy is just a clown and thats all there is to that. if you don't like others responding to your threads randomly, maybe a public forum is not for you.  now we will let you and Johnnny get to the ensuing gay sex that is obviously ineveitable.



GR,  I have no problem with people responding in any of these public threads.
Why don't you go smoke some more weed GR  

Also you seem to have an obsession with Gays.  You seem to bring it up in every one of your responses.  It is not our fault you were molested by a gay man.   And it's funny how you keep trying to convince people here that I am Gay. How old are you GR?   Is that the best you can do to try to insult me?   You obviously have an obsession towards being GAY.  Again,  I am not gay... I know that really dissapoints you.

Now what was your definition of being gay...   Ahhh Yes,  someone that posts to many smileys in their responses...   Hmmmmm?  now that really makes a lot of sense GR     And let see I think number 2 was posting colorful graphics ..    GR,  your such a dick ..  You really need to get a life


----------



## Jarhed (Jul 23, 2004)




----------



## Randy (Jul 23, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Ok guys... no fighting.  Geez, and they say WOMEN are sensitive!



Sorry Sapphire.... You're right!  GR is just a low life P.O.S looking for some attention.


----------



## Randy (Jul 23, 2004)

GR,  Now I see why you stick up for Premier....  He does all your photo shoots.   That is some sick shit though GR


----------



## Shae (Jul 23, 2004)

Jarhed said:
			
		

> Elmo rocks!



Okay, joke time!

Q: What did Emmit Smith want for X-mas?

A: A Tackle me Elmo


----------



## supertech (Jul 23, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

>


LOL


----------



## meltedtime (Jul 24, 2004)

Canadian Humour:


----------



## gr81 (Jul 24, 2004)

here ya go folks, this is by far the funniest picture in this entire thread. This is straight from his own personal gallery, so without further hesitation, I give you Randy and his "18 inch" pea shooters he calls arms! 18s, please dude, howabout you cut that disgusting amount of adipose tissue you have gathered on that pathetic frame you call a body down to 12% even and THEN measure those arms. you may be lookin at some 15s, maybe, you god damm fool. 18s!!! ha ha, thanks man, thats the biggest laugh I have had all day!!!! priceless...
here ya go:


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Jul 24, 2004)

supertech's was the best


----------



## Randy (Jul 25, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> here ya go folks, this is by far the funniest picture in this entire thread. This is straight from his own personal gallery, so without further hesitation, I give you Randy and his "18 inch" pea shooters he calls arms! 18s, please dude, howabout you cut that disgusting amount of adipose tissue you have gathered on that pathetic frame you call a body down to 12% even and THEN measure those arms. you may be lookin at some 15s, maybe, you god damm fool. 18s!!! ha ha, thanks man, thats the biggest laugh I have had all day!!!! priceless...
> here ya go:



GR,  I am truly flattered that you would spend your time looking at my gallery's photos  ...   Those are true 18's my friend, the ole tape don't lie.  And the only adipose tissue is that that is wrapped around that little brain of yours  

I didn't know that we had to post Pro Bodybuilding photos in our galleries?  I was under the impression that you could post before pictures of ones self as a beginner body builder to keep track of your progress?   Well that is what I thought anyway.  I'm sure glad most people are not like you GR by trying to put down their personal photos of their physique.   One thing I can say is that before you do that, you could at least have some photos of your own.
I bet my weenie is bigger than your pathetic little arms.  I guess that is why you try to attack others to make yourself feel better.   Hey, that is just the kind of pathetic person you are...

But just to let you know, your comment does not affend me in the least.  I'm actually glad you made it... It makes people see what kind of person you really are.  Well I think, they could see that anyway from previous posts.  
Those photos of myself are quite dated, and I have improved by leaps and bounds since then


----------



## Randy (Jul 25, 2004)

Oh wait GR does have a picture of himself in his gallery...   
That is freakin hillarious....  A little bean pole like that taking pop shots at my physique.....   I am laughing so damn hard I have tears in my freakin eyes     That is so hillarious..

Never mind!  Now that explaines everything.  Now I know why GR is such a dick.  Hell, I'm sure I would be to if I was such a little runt like that.  No wonder why you're in a body building forum.  You have to do something.  You probably have spent your life getting your ass kicked.     

And your a little kid...    Heck I'm not even going to waste my time with you anymore.  I thought at least you were an adult .  You're going on ignore.


----------



## benfica (Jul 25, 2004)




----------



## Randy (Jul 25, 2004)




----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 26, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

>


It looks like Ron Jeremy finally hit the gym.


----------



## Randy (Jul 26, 2004)

Yeah I guess there is a slight resemblence isn't there?


----------



## Chain Link (Jul 26, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Now this is tempting..



That pictures been edited. Luckily I happen to have the original on my computer.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)




----------



## Hanz29 (Jul 26, 2004)

just a joke:

Senator Hillary Clinton was attending aparty,
when she noticed Governor Arnold Schwarzenegger.

She walked over to him, and in a quiet
voice said; "If you were my husband I would poison
your drink."

Schwarzenegger smiled, leaned forward,and whispered in her ear,
"If you were my wife I would drink it."


----------



## cappo5150 (Jul 26, 2004)

The only good picture of bush...Its kinda old though but still funny.


----------



## Randy (Jul 27, 2004)

Cappo....suck on this


----------



## V Player (Aug 25, 2004)

I know its an old thread, but I just had to share. Sorry if you've seen it already.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 25, 2004)

Oh wtf!  Thats gotta be fake?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## Randy (Aug 25, 2004)

Premier...you were just dying for someone to revive this thread


----------



## Randy (Aug 25, 2004)

What happened to Rocky...she drop off the forum?


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 16, 2004)

...


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 16, 2004)

I've always been hot for Wilma but, Goddamn!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 16, 2004)

I knew it!


----------



## Randy (Sep 16, 2004)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> I've always been hot for Wilma but, Goddamn!


I'm a Betty man myself


----------



## Pepper (Sep 16, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> I'm a Betty man myself


damn right...wilma's a bitch!


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 16, 2004)

i think pmorphys favorite is mr. slate.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 16, 2004)

dunno..he may be into "bears" like Fred


----------



## Randy (Oct 1, 2004)

THIS IS WHY WOMEN HAVE 2 HANDS ...


----------



## Randy (Oct 1, 2004)

THIS IS WHY MEN HAVE 2 HANDS ...


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## Randy (Oct 5, 2004)

The #1 Reason​you should not be the first person ​to pass out at a party!​


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 5, 2004)

Damn!


----------



## dschneid (Oct 5, 2004)

http://dickcream.com/history/0323/


----------



## Randy (Oct 5, 2004)

There should be absolutely no butts to this reasoning : laugh: 







			
				Randy said:
			
		

> The #1 Reason
> 
> ​
> 
> ...


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 30, 2004)

:d


----------



## Randy (Oct 30, 2004)




----------



## Randy (Oct 30, 2004)




----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 30, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> :d







Thaat is too funny ...


----------



## Randy (Oct 30, 2004)

Yeah... I like those too


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2004)

.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2004)

*A picture of Vieope*






.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2004)

So wrong....


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2004)

*changed it*

 .


----------



## Randy (Oct 30, 2004)

Mino...

All you post is 3 red x's ???????
Correction 4 red x's

If you have a problem with your post, just re-edit your original post, don't keep posting...The staff here would appreciate that 


Yes I have the latest explorer...version 9


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2004)

I see them?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2004)

Fixed them.


----------



## Chain Link (Oct 30, 2004)

Yeah, that happens all the time. Basically many sites dont allow you to link to their pics, but since the poster has already downloaded the files, they see them.


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 30, 2004)

<removed nasty picture  >


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 30, 2004)

I am screwing around at abums rt now so will post a link instead ... Kenny Rodgers' Jackass


----------



## Randy (Oct 30, 2004)

BC, that was stupid but funny.   But how come the big guy didn't kick the little guys asses


----------



## Randy (Oct 30, 2004)

Mino ... you should remove that cum picture .. it is sick and disgusting .


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 30, 2004)

I don't kow but the cattle prod stuff was  good ... after he drank his dairy.


----------



## Randy (Oct 30, 2004)

Yeah....that was a shocking scene


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Mino ... you should remove that cum picture .. it is sick and disgusting .


Changed it for something less sick and disgusting....I think?


----------



## Randy (Oct 30, 2004)

Mino,

You didn't have to scare everyone with my picture, but thanks for removing it.
It really was sick to look at.  Everytime I scrolled back to see a picture I couldn't help but see it... Made me nauseous.  

But this picture is funny if it is a joke, but sad if it is true.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2004)

No problem, the last thing I hate to do is offend anyone here. I'll try to use better taste next time.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 30, 2004)

This is adult in nature ... not for the kids to see.  But dayeeeeemn she got skills!


----------



## Randy (Oct 30, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> No problem, the last thing I hate to do is offend anyone here. I'll try to use better taste next time.


No problem minO...
I do the same sometimes..  I will post something, then knock myself in the head afterwards wondering why I posted it


----------



## Randy (Oct 30, 2004)

Whollllllllllleyyyyy Jesus....  that had to be a trick BC..    That couldn't have been real  
If it was, can you please set me up on a date with her


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 30, 2004)

Here is a little livingroom tire work ...


----------



## Chain Link (Oct 30, 2004)

That video was found alongside the bodies of 3 young men who have mysteriously died of carbon monoxide poisoning.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 30, 2004)

Call this in ... as you try to remember where you put your resume.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 30, 2004)

I got to get me this new mountain bike.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 30, 2004)

What can I say. It's Saturday night and I am bored. At least this old dude here has it figured out.  So does this lil guy here.


----------



## Randy (Oct 31, 2004)

A baby humping a doll,  you must be bored BC  
Christ, took 2 minutes just to load from these sites as well...


----------



## Randy (Oct 31, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Here is a little livingroom tire work ...


I hope this guys landlord didn't see this clip...his ass would be quickly evicted


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 31, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> A baby humping a doll, you must be bored BC
> Christ, took 2 minutes just to load from these sites as well...


Nah man it took me 10 seconds for these sites to load for me Randy ... clear out your cache & temp files ... do a little house cleaning.  Randy that baby getting luv was just funny.  If you didn't laugh at that your lost bro ... lost.


----------



## Randy (Oct 31, 2004)

BC,

It wasn't my cache or temp files?  There was just a lot of latency with that site.  Other sites I could download very quickly with no problems.   That is common though, nothing suprising...   The server could have been being consumed with a lot of traffic at the time and severerly taxing it causing a lot of latency....Maybe there was a routing issue on the backbone, etc. etc.   Just because you can download quickly, doesn't mean there aren't issues coming in from other routes to that server.  

The baby humping the doll wasn't that funny to me bro   I liked the jackass clip better ...


----------



## Randy (Oct 31, 2004)

Well we didn't get that many kids today...  Was a peaceful Halloween and the kids were mellow..    How was your Halloween BC?


----------



## Katia7 (Nov 1, 2004)

I din't completely agree with this, but it's funny
hopefully this works
http://www.stevenwillingale.com/fun/women1.htm


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Katia7 (Nov 1, 2004)

thanks


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 1, 2004)

No problem.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2004)

ya gotta love science!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 1, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Well we didn't get that many kids today... Was a peaceful Halloween and the kids were mellow.. How was your Halloween BC?


Not much actually.  Just played around with my avi.  I'm new with Jasc so still learning the ropes.


----------



## Randy (Nov 1, 2004)

Nice.... Katia..  Many of those statements are true..


----------



## Randy (Nov 1, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Not much actually. Just played around with my avi. I'm new with Jasc so still learning the ropes.


BC...what is Jasc?
And if you mean Java Script, how does that correspond to your avatar? 
Did you extract an image that was incorporated into Java Script?   I never have done that myself.   I thought about it a few times though.  Sometimes I see some kewl Java Script images.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Nice.... Katia..  Many of those statements are true..


You're single too, right??


----------



## Randy (Nov 1, 2004)

Not married Burner  

I am not owned yet


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 1, 2004)

Jasc is a Photo-Shop clone. It installs as a companion to Paintshop Pro and allows you to animate your gif's. Transitional effects, text effects, image effects, and way more than I understand yet. I will used to it, as it is a good form of self expression. Check out www.deviantart.com and look at the stuff over there. Some of that was done with Jasc. Just a way to have some fun.


----------



## Randy (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh ok, now the name sounds somewhat familiar.  I have the latest version of photoshop, but not Jasc.  I just use a Animated GIF editor to make minor adjustment to Animated Gifs that are already premade .   Would be fun to make your own though.   I will check out your link.

Thanks BC


----------



## Big Smoothy (Nov 3, 2004)

Randy I loved your pics.  LMAO...!!

But...I cannot save them on "properties" and "copy" them so I can put them some place else.

How can I do this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Randy (Nov 3, 2004)

Mr. Snafu,

Thanks! To save them, the easiest way is to right click on the picture and click "save as." or "Save picture as." This will give you the ability to save to your hard drive. You can specify what file name to use, or use the default it provides and you can specify where to store the file on your hard drive.  If you have a problem, let me know I would be happy to help you.


----------



## Jarhed (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## Jarhed (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 5, 2004)

*John H.*






.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 5, 2004)

LOL ... notice the well shaven look and the purple scarf


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> LOL ... notice the well shaven look and the purple scarf


Us men don't notice those things BC


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 5, 2004)

*Ahem...too much vodka....Ahem*






.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 5, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Us men don't notice those things BC


Pleath thop pickin on me you mean boy ... oh you BB are just so rude!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 5, 2004)

*Cut scene from toy story*






.


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Pleath thop pickin on me you mean boy ... oh you BB are just so rude!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 5, 2004)

Me thinks this dude was pissed ... Think you've got balls? (kinda gross)


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 5, 2004)

This 

 will amuse ya for a long time!!!  These ladies look all real and are perfect for my tastes.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 5, 2004)

This guy is kind of odd ... but if this talent is real it is very good.  This is work safe and good for the kids.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 5, 2004)

She shoots ...SHE SCORES!!!! Buck ass naked.

We got a new female BB coming to IM soon ... not work safe.


----------



## redspy (Nov 5, 2004)

You sure now how to improve the popularity of sports.


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2004)

Yeah if soccer was like that I would show up for every game


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 6, 2004)

Walking the dog can be hard on you too ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 6, 2004)

Of course cats are cool too ...
Iraq has their Olympic diving team tryouts ...


----------



## PreMier (Nov 8, 2004)

http://webflash.com/indexframe.php?id=560


----------



## wtfzor (Nov 8, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Nov 9, 2004)

.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 9, 2004)

.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 9, 2004)

can you see these pics? I'm just doing copy and paste if you can't I'll host them


----------



## Randy (Nov 9, 2004)




----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 9, 2004)

http://www.consumptionjunction.com/content/detail.asp?ID=550&type=3&page=2&fav=1


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> http://webflash.com/indexframe.php?id=560


AAAAAAAAAAAA  HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH....
i knew it was a set up and it still got me.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 9, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> AAAAAAAAAAAA  HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH....
> i knew it was a set up and it still got me.




Same here.  Scared the fuck outa me.

Good to see you back around


----------



## Vieope (Nov 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> http://webflash.com/indexframe.php?id=560



_GOD DAMN! I knew something was about to happen but.. Oh God!  _


----------



## PreMier (Nov 9, 2004)




----------



## Vieope (Nov 9, 2004)

_Clean your PM box _


----------



## PreMier (Nov 9, 2004)

Sorry.. im elite, and it holds 500.. but it gets so full so fast


----------



## Vieope (Nov 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Sorry.. im elite, and it holds 500.. but it gets so full so fast


_Just don´t forget that I am the one who is pop culture. _


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Same here. Scared the fuck outa me.
> 
> Good to see you back around


it was a good one. and thanks, it's good to be back.


----------



## Randy (Nov 9, 2004)

Premier you bastard....that scared me.


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

This man is all for Women's Equal Rights!

She's actually carrying a bundle of marijuana, and he is sampling it now


----------



## redspy (Nov 10, 2004)

Crap TV.


----------



## redspy (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Nov 10, 2004)

http://www.seejulie.com/fpe/video/Divingboardkid.htm


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

That's pretty Trippy RedSpy...... Something big sure bit his ass off didn't it?  I guess that is like me, no matter what happens ...doesn't affect my appetite  








			
				redspy said:
			
		

>


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> http://webflash.com/indexframe.php?id=560


 
Good LAWD!!!!!! That scared the shit outta me!!!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 11, 2004)

Check out this site.
http://welcome.to/mytrailerparkpage


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 11, 2004)

ROFLMFAO Prem


----------



## Randy (Nov 11, 2004)

Premier...

You even had an old picture of Jonwell in there...


----------



## PreMier (Nov 11, 2004)

Not my site  

And who is Jonwell?


----------



## Randy (Nov 11, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Not my site
> 
> And who is Jonwell?


I said that you had an old picture of Jonwell in there (meaning your link) Premier. I never implied it was your site.

As for who Jonwell was, well he was just one of those forum pricks that many of the early forum member knew of. He was one who drew a lot of attention, until he was finally banned for inappropriate behavior. And you know that if Prince bans you it has to be some pretty bad stuff


----------



## PreMier (Nov 12, 2004)

A new priest at his first mass was so nervous he could hardly speak.

After mass he asked the monsignor how he had done.

The monsignor replied, ??? When I am worried about getting nervous at the pulpit, I put a glass of vodka next to the water glass. If I start to get nervous, I take a sip.???

So next Sunday he took the monsignor???s advice.
At the beginning of the sermon, he got nervous and took a drink.

He proceeded to talk up a storm.

-------------------------------------------

Upon his return to his office after the mass, he found the following note on the door:
1) Sip the vodka, don???t gulp.
2) There are 10 commandments, not 12.
3) There are 12 disciples, not 10.
4) Jesus was consecrated, not constipated.
5) Jacob wagered his donkey, he did not bet his ass.
6) We do not refer to Jesus Christ as the late J.C.
7) The Father, Son, and Holy Ghost are not referred to as Daddy, Junior and the spook.
David slew Goliath, he did not kick the sh*t out of him.
9) When David was hit by a rock and was knocked off his donkey, don???t say he was stoned off his ass.
10) We do not refer to the cross as the ???Big T.???
11) When Jesus broke the bread at the last supper he said, ???take this and eat it for it is my body.??? He did not say ??? Eat me???.
12) The Virgin Mary is not called ??? Mary with the Cherry???.
13) The recommended grace before a meal is not: Rub-A-Dub-Dub thanks for the grub, Yeah God.
14) Next Sunday there will be a taffy pulling contest at St. Peter???s not a peter pulling contest at St. Taffy???s.


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 12, 2004)

I'd like you all to meet my husband....


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 12, 2004)

He looks like a member here.  I think his name starts with D.... It's in his avatar.


----------



## Randy (Nov 12, 2004)

This could definitely add some excitement to mowing the lawn 



			
				redspy said:
			
		

> Nice tatoo


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 13, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> He looks like a member here. I think his name starts with D.... It's in his avatar.


ReallY He told me this picture was just for me.......


----------



## Randy (Nov 13, 2004)

Better be careful Rocky, your baby is looking


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 13, 2004)

I know. I'm Naughty


----------



## Randy (Nov 13, 2004)




----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 22, 2004)

...


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 22, 2004)

good one


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 22, 2004)

Funny


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Nov 30, 2004)

if manic ever gives up poultry


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Nov 30, 2004)

for chrono


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 30, 2004)

wonder who you guys will use this on


----------



## PreMier (Nov 30, 2004)

Johnnny


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 30, 2004)

Blues Clues...sort of...


----------



## DOMS (Nov 30, 2004)

For no particular reason.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 30, 2004)

more artillary


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Dec 8, 2004)

http://forums.nasioc.com/forums/showthread.php?t=673824&page=1&pp=25


----------



## cman (Dec 8, 2004)

Cool cat's


----------



## cman (Dec 8, 2004)

look


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 8, 2004)

those are funny cman and omg premier that is hilarious i wonder if that girl knows her ass is the butt of all those jokes.lol.


----------



## Randy (Dec 9, 2004)

Very pretty site PreMier .....  Sometimes you just have to say  to crack


----------



## Randy (Dec 9, 2004)

And I have this one too CMAN....  this is an oldie, but goodie.
You can imagine the reaction this guy gets while driving ever day   
And best of all he can eat his burritos and never have to step out of the vehicle


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 9, 2004)

.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 9, 2004)

.


----------



## dschneid (Dec 9, 2004)

http://snabbstart.com/film.asp?download=292 http://snabbstart.com/film.asp?download=130


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 9, 2004)

haha


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## Randy (Dec 9, 2004)

Sex for some is a Duty, not a pleasure


----------



## Randy (Dec 9, 2004)

Where Others really take SEX to a new level


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 9, 2004)

that 1st one is not funny it looks like abuse.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Dec 9, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> that one is not funny it looks like abuse.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 9, 2004)

Eeeeww


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> that 1st one is not funny it looks like abuse.


or multi-tasking...

that isn't beer he's ingestng..maybe they are energy drinks so his fat ass can keep up with the young, hottie!
It's all perception...


----------



## PreMier (Dec 9, 2004)

Looks like he is drinking canned corn.. 

That pic is just wrong!  How could she be with that dude?!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2004)

maybe he's rich?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## Randy (Dec 9, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> maybe he's rich?


He owns a corn farm


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 9, 2004)

.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 9, 2004)

.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 9, 2004)

.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 9, 2004)

I believe that was taken during his honeymoon, she doesn't look like a happy camper.


----------



## Randy (Dec 9, 2004)

MinO,  you got to much time on your hands...    

All I can say is....POOOOOOOOR  POOOOOOOOOOOOOR  MAXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 9, 2004)

I only do it to max cause I like him.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Dec 10, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> .


Sweet!!!


----------



## Shae (Dec 10, 2004)

Could not find pic but this should be much funnier. 

Foamy The Squirrel


----------



## Randy (Dec 10, 2004)

Shae,

Thanks!....That was funny as hell


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2004)

http://media.euniverse.com/funpages/cms_content/2277/tiny_bubbles_baby.swf


----------



## Randy (Dec 11, 2004)

You stealin my baby pictures Gazer


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 11, 2004)

.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> You stealin my baby pictures Gazer


i love the babies on that site they are so cute...


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> .


mycatpowerlifts?


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 11, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> mycatpowerlifts?



And wears a diaper.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 11, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> mycatpowerlifts?


That's his harem.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2004)

my fav mycat pic


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2004)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 11, 2004)

awwwwwww......


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2004)

maniclions kitty


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2004)

these guys must be _really_ tough.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2004)

vieope?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2004)

Johnnny?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2004)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 11, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Johnnny?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2004)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 11, 2004)

Max would like that even more.

Nice job


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2004)

thanks could have done better w photoimpact. need to buy it.


----------



## Randy (Dec 11, 2004)

Nothing beats Photoshop ...


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 11, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Nothing beats Photoshop ...


I agree, it's fast and very user friendly. Though a bit expensive at $100.00.


----------



## Randy (Dec 11, 2004)

What is $100.00 the tip that you give when you buy it minO... 

The latest version retails $649.00

If you're referring to the upgrade then that is like 169.00..


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 11, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> What is $100.00 the tip that you give when you buy it minO...
> 
> The latest version retails $649.00
> 
> If you're referring to the upgrade then that is like 169.00..


Holy Moly, I didn't know that. I just started using the trial version and never really paid to much attention to the price. I had the older crack version 5 years ago. 
I have adobe but its too hard to use compared to ....oh wait....never mind, it's paint shop pro that costs $100.00


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 11, 2004)

Ulead Photoimpact 8 is awesome n less than $100


----------



## Randy (Dec 12, 2004)

Adobe Photoshop SE version 8 is what the pros use.... It's not that user friendly for beginners, but packs a whole lot of features.  Not to mention that there is zillions of add ons available for it too.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 12, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Adobe Photoshop SE version 8 is what the pros use.... It's not that user friendly for beginners, but packs a whole lot of features. Not to mention that there is zillions of add ons available for it too.


 
I know, I have the full crack version. It's just way harder than paint shop pro.


----------



## Randy (Dec 12, 2004)

Yeah, I would tag it as more on the advanced lines...   Very kewl though once you learn it.  Classes are forming daily minO .


----------



## maniclion (Dec 12, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>


Max looks like Dave Grohl.


----------



## Randy (Dec 12, 2004)

Yeah maybe Max should grow his hair and be a rock star


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 12, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Max looks like Dave Grohl.


he looks like he just saw that picture.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 12, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> he looks like he just saw that picture.


He looks like the victim of that picture.


----------



## Randy (Dec 12, 2004)

He looks like he just snorted an 8 ball


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2004)

hahahahahaa


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 15, 2004)

that's awesome.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2004)

http://www.trunkmonkeyad.com/


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 15, 2004)

chrono n tit. from his description i assume this is them.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 15, 2004)

Just as I pictured them.

I know it nots* Crono* for sure, cause the picture he sent me his penis is much smaller.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 15, 2004)

yeah and there is no sandwich


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 16, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> maniclions kitty


sorry i love this pic the little dog looks terrified.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 16, 2004)

*EVIDENCE >*


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 16, 2004)

*For All You Liberals*


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 16, 2004)

ever see the one that says "stop drop and roll doesn't work in hell."


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2005)

http://www.starterupsteve.com/swf/bonjour.html?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 5, 2005)

Oh, you touch my tra la la....


The rock just doesnt stop!


----------



## RexStunnahH (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey thats a bad ass song,you got it?

I tried buying it and they told me 17 dollars for a cd that has 2 songs!!!!Frick Dat!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 6, 2005)

surprise


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 6, 2005)

Here are some creative and funny comercials the quality of which our US ad agencies somehow are incapable of  ... 


http://www.asiangraphic.com/swf/xbox.html 

http://www.asiangraphic.com/swf/pepsi.html 

 http://www.asiangraphic.com/swf/sega.swf 

 http://www.asiangraphic.com/swf/life.html 

 http://www.asiangraphic.com/swf/car.html 

 http://www.asiangraphic.com/swf/hand.html

http://www.asiangraphic.com/swf/beer.html


----------



## Shae (Jan 6, 2005)

Come on! Who loves Happy Bunny?


----------



## Randy (Jan 6, 2005)

RexStunnahH said:
			
		

> Hey thats a bad ass song,you got it?
> 
> I tried buying it and they told me 17 dollars for a cd that has 2 songs!!!!Frick Dat!


Just download the MP3 bro


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> surprise



WTF is wrong with you!    We need a 'cock' warning.


----------



## RexStunnahH (Jan 7, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Just download the MP3 bro


I would if I could.I only have internet at work,so I can't be installing kazaa or imesh.If anyone knows a good place I can download from without all the pop ups*yeah Right* post it up please.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> WTF is wrong with you!  We need a 'cock' warning.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 7, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> chrono n tit. from his description i assume this is them.



DAMN!!!  Hasn't that woman ever heard of hedge clippers???


----------



## Randy (Jan 7, 2005)

RexStunnahH said:
			
		

> I would if I could.I only have internet at work,so I can't be installing kazaa or imesh.If anyone knows a good place I can download from without all the pop ups*yeah Right* post it up please.


 
If Popups is your concern, just install an anti popup utility before entering kazaa or other p2p Host.  I use adaware pro and it filters all that crap.  

But you really should have an internet connection at home....It's the twenty first century man...       Even if it is dialup, you should at least have a means for retrieving email I would think.


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 7, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> chrono n tit. from his description i assume this is them.


Is that guys sack the same size


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 7, 2005)

RexStunnahH said:
			
		

> I would if I could.I only have internet at work,so I can't be installing kazaa or imesh.If anyone knows a good place I can download from without all the pop ups*yeah Right* post it up please.


Lime wire has none but I guess you need to download it, but you can always uninstall.


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> http://forums.nasioc.com/forums/showthread.php?t=673824&page=1&pp=25


Thats funny shit


----------



## Randy (Jan 7, 2005)

yeah I like the one where she is photoshopped on the trunk looking like she is stealing the refridge


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 8, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> yeah I like the one where she is photoshopped on the trunk looking like she is stealing the refridge


----------



## DOMS (Jan 8, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> yeah I like the one where she is photoshopped on the trunk looking like she is stealing the refridge


 Come on!  The jet flame has to be the best!


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 9, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> yeah I like the one where she is photoshopped on the trunk looking like she is stealing the refridge


Did you see the one where she and the fridge were laying in the street?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2005)

I liked the one where she was 'blowing' bill..and hillary was assissting..


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 9, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I liked the one where she was 'blowing' bill..and hillary was assissting..


That is one of the best. Did you see where they made it move. That was great.


----------



## Randy (Jan 11, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Come on! The jet flame has to be the best!


Yeah I admit, that was good too.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2005)

there are some seriously talented and creative people out there!


----------



## cman (Jan 11, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Yeah I admit, that was good too.


how are you?


----------



## Randy (Jan 13, 2005)

cman said:
			
		

> how are you?


Hiya Cman!  I'm doing well thanks.  
How are you buddy?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2005)




----------



## Spitfire (Jan 15, 2005)

This is a good thread. I will try to contribute. Hey RG, I have to save any pic i want to post here to my comp?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Hiya Cman!  I'm doing well thanks.
> How are you buddy?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2005)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> This is a good thread. I will try to contribute. Hey RG, I have to save any pic i want to post here to my comp?


if you don't some people can't see them. go here a ter you save it to your pc n follow directions
http://www.imageshack.us/

i use the top code up to 700px wide any bigger use the thumbnail one that says use first...


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 15, 2005)

I can keep all my pics there instead of my pc?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2005)

once you host one there just delete it from your pc unless you want it. if you register it tracks all your images


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2005)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> I can keep all my pics there instead of my pc?




You can do that, but if it's a family pic I would store it elsewhere.
You never know what can happen to important pics online.
I also use Imageshack and I like it so far.


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 15, 2005)

True ,Thanks


----------



## DOMS (Jan 15, 2005)

.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## LAM (Feb 15, 2005)

*Why some women shouldn't use gear*

....


----------



## LAM (Feb 15, 2005)

*more*

....


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 15, 2005)

They have woman in that size?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 15, 2005)

They are photoshopped.  I like this one, she's not so much of a freak as the others


----------



## LAM (Feb 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> They are photoshopped.  I like this one, she's not so much of a freak as the others



actually not all of them are photoshopped. but they are still creepy as hell


----------



## PreMier (Feb 15, 2005)

Do you know which ones arent?  Im going to look on ray martins site, because I know the very first girl in the pink bikini is.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 15, 2005)

Here is the first girl


----------



## PreMier (Feb 15, 2005)

Here is the second (they are big, but not THAT big)


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 15, 2005)

http://www.imageshack.us


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 15, 2005)

Thats still big


----------



## PreMier (Feb 15, 2005)

Goddamnit LAM.. Now im looking at this site, and have become totally unproductive 
(www.raymartin.net)


----------



## PreMier (Feb 15, 2005)

Thats ALMOST real.. sweet jesus.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Feb 15, 2005)

Nice lady


----------



## Shae (Feb 17, 2005)

Inner Demons


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 17, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Feb 17, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>


 Any morning if its raining, my cat sits on my chest. And its raining now.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 17, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 17, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 17, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 17, 2005)

http://www.imageshack.us


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 17, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 17, 2005)




----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 17, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 17, 2005)

http://www.imageshack.us


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 17, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 17, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 17, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 17, 2005)

http://www.imageshack.us


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2005)

http://www.imageshack.us


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Feb 18, 2005)

I gould not find the cartoon but this is the script for it:

*Beginner's guide to being a bitch-hermit*

Characters

F = Foamy squirrel
G = Germaine the goth
P = Pillz-y the squirrel

*A beginners guide to being a bitch hermit

F: A beginners Guide to being a bitch hermit. Nine
easy ways to avoid society. One, work at home by
selling junk on ebay and mailing stuff from home.

G: Where's the fucking packing tape?

F: Two, make sure that the 56k Internet modem is on
24/7 so no one can get through on the phone.

P: I never get the calls any more from my doctors.

F: number three, Go outside no earlier than 3 am,
normal people seem to sleep at this time.

G: It's just you and I Mr. Moonlight.

F: Number four, Keep up with the latest news and
technology using the Internet.

G: Auto car?

F: Number five, Sleep during the day.

G: HISSSSS

F: Number six, live on sugary junk food.

G: Mmmm, Sugary goodness in my veins.

F: Number Seven, Listen to Morrissey and the smiths
and realize the world is bleak place to live.

G: Yeah, what difference does it make?

F: Number eight, Watch TV and complain about current
Saturday night live shows.

G: YOU SSSUCK.

F: Number Nine, Survive on stuff that was sent to you
through mail order.

G: Ooohh Comic books.

F: This message has been brought to you by the
foaminian cult campaign to keep annoying Mother
fuckers in the house. 

End

F: STAY INSIDE!*


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2005)

http://foamywrath.com/57_bitch_hermit.swf


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2005)

http://foamywrath.com/49_hospital.swf


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2005)

maid-of-horror

  omg haha


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2005)

innuendo_stare_down

  lol


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2005)

SquirrelPulpyFictionThingy

  bwaaahaaahaaa


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2005)

Amittyville_Toaster


----------



## Shae (Feb 18, 2005)

E-mail Malady


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2005)

Spell_O_Caster


----------



## Shae (Feb 18, 2005)

The Amplified Bible 
The paperback bust


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2005)

Elf_Dreams


----------



## Shae (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Lucifer (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 20, 2005)

Lucifer said:
			
		

>


----------



## Shae (Feb 20, 2005)

Super Mystery Cult 
Inner Demons


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 9, 2005)

bump. here ya go.


----------



## seven11 (Mar 9, 2005)

thx now lets find something to post......


----------



## seven11 (Mar 9, 2005)

Employee of the month







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Shae (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## seven11 (Mar 9, 2005)

hehehe yea he works for me now.... in one of my 7-11 stores hehe


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Mar 10, 2005)

I don't know if these have been posted yet, but...


----------



## Shae (Mar 10, 2005)

Medicated Babyheads 

So wrong but so fuckin funny!


----------



## Chain Link (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2005)

hahahahhahaha.. I cant stop laughing at this


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 31, 2005)

seven11 said:
			
		

> Employee of the month
> 
> 
> 
> ...




SAVED!


----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)

OWN'D


----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 8, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

>


 it's not really a comet that is coming it is the mothership coming to take us home. we must prepare ourselves for the journey....


----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 8, 2005)

sucking america dry.


----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 8, 2005)

my daughter disproving the whole cross vampire thing.


----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

>



What kind of dog is this?


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 8, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What kind of dog is this?



Apparently one with very bad breath.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 16, 2005)

warning extreme hair


----------



## maniclion (Apr 16, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> warning extreme hair


D-I-sgusting


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 18, 2005)

curiosity killed the cat?


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 18, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 18, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 18, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 18, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 18, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 18, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 18, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 18, 2005)

oooo! cold!


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 18, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 18, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 18, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 18, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 18, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 18, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Shae (May 7, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (May 30, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (May 30, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (May 30, 2005)

haha.


----------



## rantheman (May 30, 2005)

I'm scared


----------



## min0 lee (May 30, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (May 30, 2005)

i'm excited.

 anticipaaaaaation

 .


----------



## goandykid (May 30, 2005)

here's 3, expect a couple more of these posts, the 200kb limit for attachments is pretty gay


----------



## goandykid (May 30, 2005)

and 5 more...


----------



## goandykid (May 30, 2005)

a bunch of the bigger ones were too big too attach, they were mad funny

...and sorry if i offended any1 with the racism or sexism or w/e, just jokes


----------



## Little Wing (May 30, 2005)

you can use much bigger files if you host them with image shack.


----------



## goandykid (May 30, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> you can use much bigger files if you host them with image shack.



and if i knew how. im a bit too lazy to figure it out


----------



## Little Wing (May 30, 2005)

if you click on any of my pics they will link u to image shack. then follow the direction there. it's easy.


----------



## goandykid (Jun 3, 2005)

bump


----------



## DOMS (Jun 4, 2005)

.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 4, 2005)

That's gross


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 4, 2005)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 4, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> That's gross


 It should have been an animated gif.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 4, 2005)




----------



## da jock (Jun 4, 2005)

R-Rated: don't j/o when you're drunk @ college & doze off!

http://www.smootopia.com/jerk.jpg


----------



## Randy (Jun 22, 2005)

*This one is for Mudge *

Classic Auto


----------



## Randy (Jun 22, 2005)

*Please don't try this at home!*

Gerbils


----------



## Randy (Jun 22, 2005)

http://gavinroy.com/Videos/outpost.com-wolves.mov</font><font size="4">]WolvesWolves


----------



## Randy (Jun 22, 2005)

Tatoo


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 22, 2005)

those were great except the car. thud thud thud thud..... aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Classic Auto


good gawd...that got MY attention....


----------



## Randy (Jun 23, 2005)

I thought that one might send a tingle down your spine.


----------



## Randy (Jun 23, 2005)

This one was great! Nice job Mino.
 Not that I like seeing your buddy dancing with a jock strap on the screen   but I wanted to compliment you on the animation work.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks, It's nice to see you again. Are you still training?


----------



## Randy (Jun 23, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Thanks, It's nice to see you again. Are you still training?


It's nice to see you as well Mino.  As for my training, I've been off for about 2 months now, but have just begun my summer routine once again.   How about you Mino, are you keeping up with your schedule?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 23, 2005)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

>


ROFL!!! I had to bump this one


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 23, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>


Now, I dont swear, but... I bump this in case anybody wants to use it on a select group of people... Perhaps, God Hand?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 23, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Is this a cat or a rat?


wow...


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 23, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> It's nice to see you as well Mino.  As for my training, I've been off for about 2 months now, but have just begun my summer routine once again.   How about you Mino, are you keeping up with your schedule?


Funny you ask but on tuesday while answering the door my dog attacked me, I have multiple dog bites on both my arms hands and ankle. 
So I am out for 2 weeks.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 23, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Now, I dont swear, but... I bump this in case anybody wants to use it on a select group of people... Perhaps, God Hand?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 23, 2005)

Im not kidding... Lol, thats the worst part.


----------



## Randy (Jun 23, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Funny you ask but on tuesday while answering the door my dog attacked me, I have multiple dog bites on both my arms hands and ankle.
> So I am out for 2 weeks.


  It sounds peculiar that your own dog would attack you.
  Now what's up with that?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 23, 2005)

where the hell did you disappear to???


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 23, 2005)

I have 2 dogs and the female is in heat, so lately he has been overly protective of her. So what happened was my nephew rang my doorbell and the dog started barking and as I walk over to open the door I tell him to shut up, out of nowhere he grabs my hand and starts gnawing at it..I yelled cut stop it ...he kept biting it. 
He went berserk, I was screaming for help...I tried to beat him off with whatever I could find, screwdriver, shopping cart I even broke the door on him.
Somehow I got away, wound up in the hospital getting stitches on both my arms and ankle.

I can barely walk or use my hands.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 23, 2005)

what if anything did you decide to do about the dog? sounds like a dangerous situation. what kind of a dog is it? didn't you have pitbulls?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 23, 2005)

i have a 7 yr old son who is 60lbs wringing wet. i couldn't keep a dog that was agressive. i don't envy you having this to deal with at all.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 23, 2005)

I wanted to get rid of him for the longest, he always had a mean streak. I have always said to myself if a dog snaps, bites or growls at an owner it's not a good dog.
He once snapped at me because I tried to get him from underneath the bed.

I have kids so it was better me than them, the dog will not return....


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 23, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i have a 7 yr old son who is 60lbs wringing wet. i couldn't keep a dog that was agressive. i don't envy you having this to deal with at all.


The problem is that ever since my nephew started walking him and taking care of him I noticed he became aggresive.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 23, 2005)

good but sorry you were hurt. there is a website i like called meankitty.com but a mean dog is not funny.
http://www.meankitty.com/gallery.htm


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 23, 2005)

Those were some cute stories.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 23, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> the dog will not return


You need'at dow'g takin car'a?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 23, 2005)

http://www.stickdeath.com/exgame.htm


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 23, 2005)

"MadCow"


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 23, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> You need'at dow'g takin car'a?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 23, 2005)

http://www.starterupsteve.com/flash/html/donald_duck.shtml


----------



## Witmaster (Jun 23, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> You need'at dow'g takin car'a?


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jun 23, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> The problem is that ever since my nephew started walking him and taking care of him I noticed he became aggresive.


Here's some dogs you should be able to handle..


----------



## Witmaster (Jun 23, 2005)

Oh wow.  Those look GREAT!


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 23, 2005)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> Here's some dogs you should be able to handle..


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 23, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> didn't you have pitbulls?


Yes


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jun 23, 2005)

Funny headline in the Daily News..


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jun 23, 2005)




----------



## Randy (Jun 23, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> where the hell did you disappear to???


   Well hi there Prince!
 I just had to take a little break from my forum addiction. 
 It's nice to be back though.


 So how's life been treating you?  
 I hope you've been successful in your business ventures.
 How are your supplement sales going?


----------



## Randy (Jun 23, 2005)

Mino,

 Glad you weren't seriously hurt from your dawg attack. I think after that scenario, you may want to consider some professional training and/or counseling for your Dawg. There is definitely an imbalance when your own dawg will attack you like that. 

 That's all I've been seeing lately on the news are pitbull attacks. It seems they are really trying to target this animal. I know by experience that Pitbulls as with most large breed animals, can be as gentle as a baby. It all comes down to how they are brought up. If you raise them to be mean, then they will be. If people tease and provoke them then they can also react aggressively. When you take an animal that is not people friendly and you let them roam the neighborhoods, then that is just disaster waiting to happen. For those people that allow their animals to run free, train them to be mean, and do not properly keep their animals restrained; they should be the ones punished, not the animal. It is a definite tragedy however to hear of some of the recent attacks, especially on children. I still think the breed is getting a bad rap though. All of a sudden the media is fixating on pitbulls left and right. I don???t think it is right to characterize them like they are doing.


----------



## Randy (Jun 23, 2005)

Mino,

    Was this the dawg that attacked you?


----------



## Randy (Jun 23, 2005)

Or was this the attacking culprit?


----------



## Witmaster (Jun 23, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Funny you ask but on tuesday while answering the door my dog attacked me, I have multiple dog bites on both my arms hands and ankle.
> So I am out for 2 weeks.


OK, somehow I scanned right passed this....

HOLY SHIT!!  Sorry to hear about your unfortunate encounter with your dog.  That just sucks.

I'm curious though, who was at the door when you were trying to answer?


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 23, 2005)

It was my nephew at the door. We have a female in heat and he guards her so I guess when he felt threatened when I told him to shut up. He just went berserk.

I have raised pits and dogs in general for the last 20 years and this is the only dog I ever feared.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 23, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Or was this the attacking culprit?


I wish it was.   

It was this.


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 23, 2005)

Tom Cruise with his Scientology powers on Oprah


----------



## Randy (Jun 23, 2005)

Oh shit!
 Nice Dawgie....Nice Dawgie... 
 I definitely wouldn't want him on my bad side Mino.
 But I can definitely relate.  I was attacked by one that size or bigger once.  The dawg was extremely viscous.  One reason, he was always tied up to a chain and cement block in the front yard.  I approached the house and the dawg attacked.  I was well out of his range when I approached. What I under estimated however was the fact that he could actually move that cement block .   Once he came within reach he latched on to my leg and I couldn't get him loose. He ripped my pants and caused a pretty deep laceration.  Luckily the owner appeared and got him off me.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 23, 2005)

They are stronger than they appear.


----------



## Randy (Jun 23, 2005)

You can say that again. 
 I still have scar.   The good thing is.... he didn't have rabbies.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jun 23, 2005)

*Man I love my job...*

.........................


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 23, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> You can say that again.
> I still have scar.   The good thing is.... he didn't have rabbies.


Rabbie shots are the worst I hear.


----------



## Randy (Jun 23, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Rabbie shots are the worst I hear.


 I wouldn't want to have to find out.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 24, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I have 2 dogs and the female is in heat, so lately he has been overly protective of her. So what happened was my nephew rang my doorbell and the dog started barking and as I walk over to open the door I tell him to shut up, out of nowhere he grabs my hand and starts gnawing at it..I yelled cut stop it ...he kept biting it.
> He went berserk, I was screaming for help...I tried to beat him off with whatever I could find, screwdriver, shopping cart I even broke the door on him.
> Somehow I got away, wound up in the hospital getting stitches on both my arms and ankle.
> 
> I can barely walk or use my hands.


Oh my gosh!!! I just read this, Im so sorry!!!


----------



## Randy (Jul 2, 2005)

Please don't try this with your >

CAR


----------



## Randy (Jul 2, 2005)

Don't you wish it was this easy to get some Beaver?


----------



## Randy (Jul 2, 2005)

I heard of the term Blue Balls, but this really gives this phrase a true meaning.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 24, 2005)

.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 24, 2005)

.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 24, 2005)

.


----------



## Shae (Jul 25, 2005)

Road Trip Prank


----------



## Shae (Jul 25, 2005)

2 old dudes fighting


----------



## Shae (Jul 25, 2005)

Ladies and gents, the meanest mom in the world.

I don't know weather to laugh or be scared shitless.


----------



## Randy (Jul 26, 2005)

I like your monkey thought for the day Rocky....
 It's so true isn't it?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Ladies and gents, the meanest mom in the world.
> 
> I don't know weather to laugh or be scared shitless.


in a word....WOW.
 or...RIDDLIN (sp)
or...therapy?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 26, 2005)

that poor kid. he needs to give that tape to a mental health professional. how did he learn to stay so calm with her for a mom? damn.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 26, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> I like your monkey thought for the day Rocky....
> It's so true isn't it?


 sure is.  i've had tough jobs with good co-workers n bosses and they are better than cushy jobs where you have to put up with buttholes. nothing seems too bad tho after the mean mom clip.

 hi haven't seen you lately.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 26, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> that poor kid. he needs to give that tape to a mental health professional. how did he learn to stay so calm with her for a mom? damn.


He is probably documenting her rage for a reason similar to that, that would explain his calm demeanor, he knows the tape is running and wants to show beyond a doubt that her outbursts are unprovoked.


----------



## Randy (Jul 26, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Ladies and gents, the meanest mom in the world.
> 
> I don't know weather to laugh or be scared shitless.


 
 One word comes to mind after watching this, "Therapy!"


----------



## Randy (Jul 26, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> He is probably documenting her rage for a reason similar to that, that would explain his calm demeanor, he knows the tape is running and wants to show beyond a doubt that her outbursts are unprovoked.


 On the other side, I think the kid could have very easily drove her to this insanity. Like the man said in the video, "The mother has supported the kids ass for over 16 years." Now because of whatever reason the mother is going through a shit fit, he won't loan her the car when she needs to get to work. Then he loans her 50.00 as long as he gets it back. Her actions are definately out of control, but nobody really nows what drove her to this. The kid is probably taping this as you say, but I wonder what other tapes could reveal from his behavior towards his mother?  The point is that so many kids these days don't have any respect for their parents and don't appreciate all they do for them.  Kids can drive parents to go insane like has been clearly exhibited here )


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 26, 2005)

my kids have driven me nuts at times but whether they are 6 or 16 you need serious help if as an adult you lose your composure enough to talk to a child in that manner.


----------



## Randy (Jul 27, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> my kids have driven me nuts at times but whether they are 6 or 16 you need serious help if as an adult you lose your composure enough to talk to a child in that manner.


 I don't know Rocky... I've seen some pretty screwed up kids out there.
  I think this particular psychotic episode on the part of the mother was a bit extreme, but again...some kids can probably drive one to that level from time to time     Then if you toss alcohol or drugs into the equation then I could see this happening even more so.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 27, 2005)

i was wondering what exactly she wanted. it sounded like card then vcr then he offered her cash. i suspect she may have been out of something she wanted. cigs, booze, drugs,,,,,,  i don't disagree with you i think he is kinda provoking her and she keeps saying "i asked you nicely the first time" but she's scary.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 27, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> On the other side, I think the kid could have very easily drove her to this insanity. Like the man said in the video, "The mother has supported the kids ass for over 16 years." Now because of whatever reason the mother is going through a shit fit, he won't loan her the car when she needs to get to work. Then he loans her 50.00 as long as he gets it back. Her actions are definately out of control, but nobody really nows what drove her to this. The kid is probably taping this as you say, but I wonder what other tapes could reveal from his behavior towards his mother?  The point is that so many kids these days don't have any respect for their parents and don't appreciate all they do for them. Kids can drive parents to go insane like has been clearly exhibited here )


There's no justification for verbally abusing your child, especially if your such a shit parent you have to rely on your kid to loan you his car and some money.  The boy has every right to make her life a living hell he's probably gone through this abuse for the past 16 years and it'll have a deep impact on how he will treat his kids unless he becomes aware of it early in his parenthood.


----------



## Randy (Jul 27, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> There's no justification for verbally abusing your child, especially if your such a shit parent you have to rely on your kid to loan you his car and some money. The boy has every right to make her life a living hell he's probably gone through this abuse for the past 16 years and it'll have a deep impact on how he will treat his kids unless he becomes aware of it early in his parenthood.


 I would say that you're prematurely passing on judgment and making assumptions without knowing these people. How can you make a statement that this lady is a "Shit Parent" just because in this one particular case you hear she needs to borrow her sons car and some cash? Lastly, how can you take the kids side on all this without knowing these people? The kid may have terrorized his mother for 16 years and at this particular case after having some drinks and a dozen other things going wrong in her life at the same time, happened to let loose and blew. You just can't say without knowing them Manic.

  Anyway why are we all wasting our time trying to analyze a freakin family feud video feed from the internet?


----------



## maniclion (Jul 27, 2005)

The foul language spewing from her mouth toward her kid is indicative of piss poor parenting.  What kind of example is she to her kid?


----------



## Randy (Jul 27, 2005)

I'm not in disagreement that her display of language in this one episode is unorthodox to say the least.   It just doesn't mean that she should be labeled a bad parent without knowing more of the facts.  Maybe she visited the doctor that day and her doctor prescribed the wrong medication causing her to go ballistic?   That's just one of many scenarios one could presume.   While again this lady was extreme, I???m sure most every parent has exchanged words with their children from one point or another.   This does not make them a bad parent.   Look at Ozzy Osborne  He uses the word ???Fuck??? in every sentence.   Well maybe he is a bad parent (Bad example!)


----------



## Cowbell (Jul 27, 2005)

Why I always skipped school


----------



## Cowbell (Jul 27, 2005)

Ouch!!!!!


----------



## Cowbell (Jul 27, 2005)

Just how I feel!


----------



## Cowbell (Jul 27, 2005)

Watching Bush is almost better than comedy central


----------



## Cowbell (Jul 27, 2005)

One thing leads to another


----------



## Cowbell (Jul 27, 2005)

Aint that the truth


----------



## Cowbell (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jul 29, 2005)

The dog who never learned to bark


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

He sounds like a chimp


----------



## Shae (Jul 29, 2005)

Now this show set is so poorly designed.


----------



## Shae (Jul 29, 2005)

That had to hurt!


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> That had to hurt!


I score that an 11 out of 10


----------



## Shae (Jul 29, 2005)

Constantine Falls


----------



## Shae (Jul 29, 2005)

Drunken Ownage


----------



## Shae (Jul 29, 2005)

Deleated scene in this old British kid's show


----------



## Shae (Jul 29, 2005)

Is this a girl's night out or a strong man contest!?!?


----------



## NordicNacho (Jun 12, 2008)

really?


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## goob (Jun 12, 2008)

My Eyes....my Poor Eyes... I've Gone Blind..........


----------



## Splash Log (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## JailHouse (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## DaMayor (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Arnold (Jun 12, 2008)

JailHouse said:


>


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't want it, here. No, I don't want it either, here. No I don't want it, here. I said, I don't want it, here
No, here! No, you have it!


----------



## gronkboy (Jun 17, 2008)

Here's a few....


----------



## gronkboy (Jun 17, 2008)

And a few more....


----------



## gronkboy (Jun 17, 2008)

Ah, what the hell, I'm at work.....a few more for the road....


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## DaMayor (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## DaMayor (Jun 19, 2008)

Those all sucked.....but I'm bored.


----------



## petev (Jun 19, 2008)

DaMayor said:


>



^^ Is that T.O.?


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 19, 2008)

Ha! You may be right!


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 19, 2008)

*What you talkin' 'bout Willis?*


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## JailHouse (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## DaMayor (Jun 20, 2008)

shorts arms.


----------



## zombul (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## JailHouse (Jun 21, 2008)

This is for DOMS


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 21, 2008)

JailHouse said:


>


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 21, 2008)

gronkboy said:


> Ah, what the hell, I'm at work.....a few more for the road....


I actually laughed out loud


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 22, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## JailHouse (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## JailHouse (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Jun 22, 2008)

These have to be fake! Too funny.

Now I will put a name next to them to indentify the IM member.


JailHouse said:


> *Dale*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOMS (Jun 22, 2008)

JailHouse said:


>


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 22, 2008)

weird


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## goob (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## JailHouse (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## JailHouse (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## DaMayor (Jul 1, 2008)




----------

